# Replacement of Hann Star J MV-4 94v-0 0951 on Toshiba.



## Pepst (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi guys,
My friend's motherboard is fried and I'm trying to help him but it seems I can't find that specific motherboard online.
Hann Star J MV-4 94v-0 0951
Is there any alternatives? Supplements? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you contacted the manufacturer about a replacement?
If you do not use an exact replacement, the OS will need to be reinstalled and that would require a retail version of the OS.


----------



## Pepst (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I wrote an email to Toshiba just now, but I'm afraid the cost will be to high as we try to keep at the lowest possible. The store, where he bought his computer, asked 400 euros for service :/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM Mobo's are always very expensive. Repairing serious problems with a laptop commonly add up to more than their worth and it's commonly more cost effective to purchase a new unit.


----------

